# Video einbinden, wie und womit?



## Harzteufel (10. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich würde gern ein Video in eine Website einbinden, weiß aber nicht wie und welches Plugin am Besten ist. Flash oder Quicktime oder kann ich nen Player mit einbinden? Gibts dabei in Verbindung mit PHP Probleme?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Harzteufel


----------



## hyppolit_krispin (10. September 2004)

meiner meinung nach nimm am besten etwas plattformunabhängiges wie z.b.

quicktime oder realplayer


----------



## Harzteufel (10. September 2004)

...und wie bekomme ich das Video dann eingebunden, so dass der player gleich mit aufgeht bzw. ich das Video direkt in der Seite anschauen kann?

Danke für weitere Tipps.

Harzteufel


----------



## hyppolit_krispin (10. September 2004)

EMBED ist (ursprünglich) ein proprietärer Netscape-Tag, der aber auch mit dem IE ab Version 3 funktionieren sollte.

Das entsprechende PlugIn sollte bzw. muß installiert sein.


```
<EMBED SRC="test.mov" pluginspage="http://quicktime.apple.com/" WIDTH="300" HEIGHT="208">
```

um das Kontrollfeld erscheinen zu lassen(start, stop ,pause):

controller="true"

in zuge dessen bitte die höhenangabe +15 px damit das kontrollfeld auch erscheint


----------



## aTa (10. September 2004)

Angaben zum einbinden findest auch auf den einzelnen Herstellerseiten.


----------



## hyppolit_krispin (10. September 2004)

@aTa

toller tip 

*******************************++

um dem aber gerecht zu werden; hier nochmals eine anleitung DIREKT VON DER HERSTELLERSEITE

anleitung für quicktime mit javascript 

ist halt mit JS

mein erstes post war halt reines HTML

grüße

hyppo


----------



## Gumbo (10. September 2004)

Ich empfehle dir  Multimediaobjekte mit object in ein Dokument einzubetten:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;XHTML Quicktime Object
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;XHTML + Object / Embed | Embed/Object & trotzdem Standardkonform
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;W3Schools Online Web Tutorials: Object Element - Quick Time Video
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;W3Schools Online Web Tutorials: Object Element - Real Video
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;W3Schools Online Web Tutorials: Windows Media Player Reference


----------



## hyppolit_krispin (10. September 2004)

die object-implet. funktioniert aber erst ab > NS 6.0 

die EMBED schon vorher


----------



## Gumbo (10. September 2004)

In dem Artikel „Embed/Object & trotzdem Standardkonform“ wird dieses Thema/Problem behandelt und auch gelöst:





> „Um dennoch erfolgreich browserübergreifend [...] Daten einzubinden, hat sich eine Mischung aus beiden Methoden im Web durchgesetzt.“


----------

